# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: MechWarrior Living Legends. Cry(sis) some more!

## ShinSH

Et encore un mod qui a attendu noël pour sortir. Je vous jure, tous incapables de sortir sans ma mère... Le cas est un peu particulier, car il s'agit d'un mod Crysis, et je ne possède pas ce dernier. Pire encore, je n'ai jamais joué à Mechwarrior, alors qu'il s'inspire ouvertement de cette série. En revanche, j'ai joué à Power Rangers sur Megadrive, mais vous vous en foutez.
 Ce n'est pas le cas de plusieurs canards sur notre forum, qui ont ouvert un sujet sur ce mod (non, pas Power Rangers...). Grâce à MetalDestroyer, véritable attaché de presse de MechWarrior Living Legends, vous pouvez vous gaver de vidéos, d'instructions, et d'aides de jeu dans le premier post du topic. Pour la peine, une vidéo in-game enregistrée par MetalDestroyer, oui, encore.

Voir la news (3 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## alx

C'est un bel hommage aux bons vieux Mechwarrior bien 'arcore, et le boulot abattu est impressionnant.

Par contre c'est une vraie beta : y'a qu'un mode de jeu et ça plante sauvagement assez régulièrement.

Mais bon... gros robots. J'ai toujours aimé dire ça : "gros robot". Gros robot gros robot gros robot.

----------


## half

Waaaa Mechwarrior, tein dans la video de MetalDestroyer je ressentirai presque les impression de mechwarrior 2. J'avais acheté mon premier joystick pour ce jeu, je pilotais le tron au joystick avec en plus une manette des gaz, a la souris je changais l'axe du cockpit et puis au clavier les divers changemet d'arme and co.

On retrouve les mecanisme du jeux avec les degats localiser par module nous obligeant de changer d'axe de rotation si notre bras ou jambe est trop endomagé. Mais je doute que comme dans M2 l'on doive detruire les jambes pour recuperer en fin de mission de nouveaux cokpit de nouveau robot...

Tien j'ai presque envie d'y rejouer !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les mécanismes de jeu de MWLL est identique à MechWarrior 2/4 à l'exception du salvage, de la customisation des BattleMechs (tonnage, armure, armes). MAIS, les prochaines Beta nous permettront de modifier l'armement.

----------


## Zevka

Et y a des nouvelles de la distribution gratuite prévue de Mechwarrior 4 ? (http://battletech.catalystgamelabs.c...attletech-com/)

----------


## Nilsou

Le mods a l'air vraiment sympa, la map peut être un peu grande en comparaison de la vitesse des mech (le temps pour atteindre le champ de bataille a l'air un peu grand) mais le jeux et la baston en elle même a l'air vraiment cool.

Bref, un très grand potentiel je pense, mais ne pas se presser de sortir la version finale, c'est souvent les petits détails et le paufinage finale qui fait passer un grand jeu/mods du stade de "cool" à "grand classique" 

Donc mon conseils : prenez votre temps pour le finir.

edit: glup le mod fait 1.4 Go.... ha ouais , ya du boulot d'abattu en effet.

----------


## nephyl

Vraiment un mod magnifique. Il reste plein de chose à régler mais c'est déjà un régal.

----------


## Warzlouf

Le moteur de Crysis est fabuleux, et ce mod va peut-être ma faire réinstaller ce jeu que j'ai fini depuis belles lurettes.

----------


## Ornithorix

Je vais attendre la prochaine version. J'arrete pas d'avoir des plantages-ecran bleu-reboot en pleine partie ou quand je quitte ::|:

----------


## afterburner

Putain Mechwarrior, que de souvenirs avec le 3 et 4e opus, a bord de mon Shadowcat hypergonflé a la téstostérone...De supers souvenirs, le mod a l'air de vachement bien retranscrire le feeling des jeux!

----------


## half

Mais sans la customisation ca doit etre un peu moins interessant...

----------


## Mouflon

Il est super ce mod, j'y avais passé quelques bonnes heures l'année dernière.
Je voulais m'y remettre mais dans la version actuelle il y a un système de mappage des touches qui marche pas chez moué: 
J'ai beau configurer, sauvegarder le profil, faire tout bien comme il faut , je suis toujours obligé d'avancer avec "w" au lieu de "z" ce qui est bien relou.

Quelqu'un a réussi à y configurer son clavier? Il serait prêt à me dire comment qu'il a fait?

Edit:  :tired:  Mouais, je sais pas ce que ce sujet fait dans cette sous section du forum, je vais voir ailleurs...

----------

